# Does Pension Income qualify as income for RRSP Purposes.?



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Relative has large Pension, unused RRSP Contributions, does Pension income qualify as Income to write RRSP Contributions against?

Memory says No??


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I think so too. Only earned income (minus Pension Adjustment etc.) creates RRSP contribution room.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Your memory has not failed you. No.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Are we speaking at cross purposes here? Pension income does not earn new RRSP contribution room. But OP says relative has either unused contribution room or unused (undeducted) contributions. Either way, RRSP contributions can be deducted against any form of income, including pension income.


----------



## JohnW (Sep 26, 2011)

*further questions.........*

I'm new so here goes.......we are retiring early (at 56). We will have private pension income arriving monthly. Are we allowed to continue contribution to our RRSP using the income we receive from this private pension? Further to this can we use our contribution to the RRSP as a deduction against our yearly private pension income?


----------

